# Searching Computer Names in DOS/Powershell



## djtech2016 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a list of over 3000 computers that are located in different domains in my network. 

I need to provide OU and description information for all of them.

I currently perform a manual search through Active Directory, where I'm able to search the entire directory and view in the "published at" column.

Obviously, this is very time consuming.

Is there a simple way to accomplish this by using either DOS or powershell?

I have this list in an excel spreadsheet. Is there a vb script that I can run?

Finally, is there a piece of free software that could help me?


I've experimented with the DSQUERY COMPUTER, DSGET COMPUTER, and a couple of powershell commands but they all only display information for just the computers that are within the domain I'm logged into, and I can only get either the OU or the description.




Any information anyone provides would be greatly appreciated.




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Maybe adfind will help.
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/adfind/index.htm


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Get-ADComputer -filter * -Searchbase "DC=domain, DC=.whatever" -Server "domain.whatever"


----------

